
Show HN: Server Monitoring powered by 21.co and Bitcoin - pooleja
https://www.globespotter.co/
======
pooleja
This is a very simple monitoring service to send you an email/text if your
server goes down. The interesting part is that it is powered by the nodes on
the 21.co Grid Computing network who are paid in Bitcoin to report the status
and latency info. Let me know if you have any feedback about it or any
thoughts...

